# New Boardman Road Sport - Limited Edition



## tudor_77 (9 May 2014)

Hi,

Was just having a little nose on Halfords and noticed this new limited edition 'Boardman Road Sport' at £599.

Have to admit to being very fond of Boardman Road bikes ( and white bikes in particular! ) so thought this looked very interesting.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1016236_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


What are peoples thoughts on this bike? I know Halfords are generally frowned upon but Boardman bikes are solid. Seems okay for the price although at this particular price point I think they could have opted for Sora over Claris, or is that just me being picky? The colour scheme is growing on me though. Couldn't find any information online beyond Halfords site so thought I would post here.

So, what are peoples opinions??


----------



## Peteaud (9 May 2014)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## John the Canuck (9 May 2014)

Tektro Dual Pivot Calliper Brakes for efficient, controllable braking power
16 Speed Shimano Claris gearing 

FSA Tempo Compact 50/34t chainset
Shimano Claris STI Gear Shifters
Mavic CXP22 28/32 hole rims on QR hubs
Vittoria Zaffiro - 700c x 25c tyres,
been looking at Tektro 'nutted' calipers for the Peugeot - pretty much bottom line
as are the Zaffiro

don't know the rims - but for £600 i reckon you have a wider field,


----------



## tudor_77 (10 May 2014)

Yeah, I can't really see how it differs from the regular Boardman Sport other than the sexy paint job and matching yellow bar tape and tyres. Not sure if that warrants the extra money though. The Boardman Sport did get excellent reviews but as you say John, there are much better specced bikes out there for that kind of money.


----------



## Dark46 (10 May 2014)

Looks very nice but don't know the difference between that and another Boardman road bike. Looks different with yellow tyres.
I have a Boardman MX Comp, and the moment in VERY happy with the bike and with Halfords staff. But things may or may not change when I take the bike in for its first service in a few weeks. At the moment I have no regrets.


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2014)

What about something like http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.3/14977/66546/#specifications
Its a bit more from the Giant site but there are bargains to be had out there. Its got Soras on rather than the Claris.


----------



## Peteaud (10 May 2014)

CXP mavics are pretty good. They came with my old Defy 2 and always ran well. 
Tyres are always going to be el cheapo, but run them until they wear and then fit a better set
Tektro, bargain basement but work ok, again a cheap upgrade at a later date.
Claris, well yes Sora would be nice.
Frame is good on the boardmans.

To me it is a good bike and looks good. Plenty of other choices about but if the OP likes it then go for it.


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2014)

tudor_77 said:


> Yeah, I can't really see how it differs from the regular Boardman Sport other than the sexy paint job and matching yellow bar tape and tyres. Not sure if that warrants the extra money though. The Boardman Sport did get excellent reviews but as you say John, there are much better specced bikes out there for that kind of money.


Carbon fork , the sport has a ally fork if i am not mistaken.


----------



## Doyleyburger (10 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Carbon fork , the sport has a ally fork if i am not mistaken.


Yes the 2013 version was deffo ally all over. Maybe this is a 2014 improvement..... I really like it tbh!
Not bad value if you get carbon forks and Boardmans smooth welds make it look really smart. I think it's great for the money


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Yes the 2013 version was deffo ally all over. Maybe this is a 2014 improvement..... I really like it tbh!
> Not bad value if you get carbon forks and Boardmans smooth welds make it look really smart. I think it's great for the money


I have the white road comp from a couple of years ago, triple butted smooth welds with full carbon forks and sram apex.The wheels are standard across the cheaper boardmans and now grace my virtuoso as i have just added rs11`s to the comp.
last post shows latest image.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/evolution-of-a-boardman.120508/page-2


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2014)

For the money, pretty average.

It has a carbon fork but has Claris groupset.

You could pick up a Cannondale CAAD8 claris for the same money.

Or a Decathlon Triban 5 with Sora for a fair bit less.

Plus, plenty of other examples.


----------



## Brava210 (5 Jun 2014)

This is now down to £469 with spend and save Bargain?


----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2014)

What's spend and save?

Can get 10% off if you join British Cycling (£32 for ride membership)


----------



## Brava210 (5 Jun 2014)

On halfords website if you spend £100- 10 pound off etc
So if you buy bike for £499 you get £40 off plus 10% British cycling and it will come down to £414
You can stack the various discounts too, I always do that


----------



## DooDah (5 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> Tektro Dual Pivot Calliper Brakes for efficient, controllable braking power
> 16 Speed Shimano Claris gearing
> 
> FSA Tempo Compact 50/34t chainset
> ...


I own a boardman race and can tell you that there is nothing wrong with the tektro brakes, it is just the pads that are pants, so a fairly cheap upgrade. The mavic cxp22 wheels are a liitle heavy, but they are bombproof, still use them now in winter. There is nothing wrong with the saffron tyres either, not a single puncture in many a mile.


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Jun 2014)

DooDah said:


> I own a boardman race and can tell you that there is nothing wrong with the tektro brakes, it is just the pads that are pants, so a fairly cheap upgrade. The mavic cxp22 wheels are a liitle heavy, but they are bombproof, still use them now in winter. There is nothing wrong with the saffron tyres either, not a single puncture in many a mile.



if you'll note i did not say there was anything ''wrong'' with any kit

all i said was

''but for £600 i reckon you have a wider field''


----------



## DooDah (5 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> if you'll note i did not say there was anything ''wrong'' with any kit
> 
> all i said was
> 
> ''but for £600 i reckon you have a wider field''


I did not say that you did, I was just giving my experiences of the elements that I know.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jun 2014)

I expect one day a bike will come out that every cyclist in the world accepts is a good bike.






Until then we have the Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## tudor_77 (6 Jun 2014)

Doodah, like you I own the Boardman Race (my main Road bike actually) and I agree that the Tektro brakes are decent, especially once I got my LBS to change the pads. 

My main reason for starting this thread was that Boardman very rarely seem to add anything new and unexpected to their bike line up. Also the 2014 range seemed to be lacking something in the £600-£1000 pound range. The previous set of models had the the Road Race, Road Comp and Road Team Bikes, whereas the 2014 only really had the Road Sport and the Road Comp 2014 before we start to get into the realms of full Carbon jobbies like the new Road Team. Personally I preferred the old line up of sub-£1000 Road bikes as there was more choice. 

On that basis I thought this new bike seemed like an interesting prospect, although I would prefer to see a new 2014 Road Race with full Sora (or even Tiagra) Groupset, maybe that is something Boardman could consider for the future though. 

As of yet, still no reviews anywhere of the Road Race LTD. I hope they don't discontinue what seems like a decent addition to the range.


----------



## Brava210 (6 Jun 2014)

Where else can you get a bike with a fairly decent frame for this kind of money though ?


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jun 2014)

It's £499 now...


----------



## tudor_77 (7 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> Where else can you get a bike with a fairly decent frame for this kind of money though ?



Yep, cannot deny the awesomeness of those smooth welds. Another factor is the superior ride you get from a Boardman, at pretty much any price point, they consistently top other brands in comparison tests.


----------



## Brava210 (7 Jun 2014)

£469, I may pick one up as a winter ride?

I can bag it for £379......Nice


----------



## tudor_77 (7 Jun 2014)

£379 is a ridiculous bargain! Sorely tempted myself but just bought a bunch of cycling gear so unable to justify it at the moment, one of the reasons why I hope the keep it as a part of the line up!


----------



## theweekender (9 Jun 2014)

Hi there. I am new to the chat forum and a newbie to cycling. Have been wanting to get into the sport for a while but wasn't sure which bike to punt for. Was looking at some of last years models - Mekk and a Moda Intro. The mekk is out of stock in my size - small and the Moda has a strange set up on the handle bars (the guy in the shop agreed). Looks like this Boardman ltd is very good value and an ok spec for the money? The non ltd version seems to get consistently good reviews. Can I ask how you can get it for 379 Tudor?


----------



## theweekender (9 Jun 2014)

Can you tell me how please? I am about to buy this. Many thanks



Brava210 said:


> £469, I may pick one up as a winter ride?
> 
> I can bag it for £379......Nice


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2014)

theweekender said:


> Can you tell me how please? I am about to buy this. Many thanks


Join british cycling for £24 and with your membership card you can get more off ( 10 % )
I bought a cheap bike for swmbo obeyed yesterday , ordered on line for collection then paid in store showing my BC membership card and they used a bar code from a book they had to give extra discount.


----------



## Brava210 (9 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Join british cycling for £24 and with your membership card you can get more off ( 10 % )
> I bought a cheap bike for swmbo obeyed yesterday , ordered on line for collection then paid in store showing my BC membership card and they used a bar code from a book they had to give extra discount.



Plus I get another 10% through a work scheme


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Jul 2014)

I like it, was In local store yesterday and they wanted about £450. Plus my Bc card makes it a very reasonable option.


----------



## Stormbringer (5 Aug 2014)

I took my Carbon bike back to Argos as I found the ride so uncomfortable ,I've just bought the Boardman Ltd. I've changed the wheels and saddle and find the ride so much better than the carbon bike .where the carbon bike jarred even on fairly smooth roads the Boardman Glides along and the frame welding is a joy to behold .The Shimano Claris parts work just fine .I've also bought a Ribble alloy frame and am in the process of building a bike from scratch.
I'm going to use the same Shimano gear parts as the Boardman as the are a reasonable price and work well .
I paid £409 at Halfords for mine ,which I had to return as there was a big chip out of the Carbon forks on the underside.They replaced it with a new bike ,all is well with this one .


----------



## Stormbringer (6 Aug 2014)

I fitted the Shimano brakes tonight on my Boardman .The front one will not allow the brake block low enough and its rubs on the tyre .I change it on to the Ribble and its fine .I ordered a bottom bracket for the Claris chain set its called a Octalink drives on an 8 spline system .All new to me !


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Aug 2014)

Are the Mavic's on the Boardman not up to much then?


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Are the Mavic's on the Boardman not up to much then?


They are a decent enough "entry " set of wheels , fairly bomb proof but the cycling mags call them heavy ........ mind you there used to riding on bling .
IMHO ride them , for this price of bike they are good wheels and you wont get much better on anything else in this price range and i have seen them on £1000 bikes .
You can always upgrade them later if you want .


----------



## Eribiste (7 Aug 2014)

I bought a Boardman Road Race a year or so ago and it has been trouble free over the 2500 miles done so far. I don't know enough about hot-shot cycling to say whether the wheels are heavy or otherwise. All I can say is that everything on the bike is as purchased, except for the pedals and saddle and it has been exemplary. This bike and rider combination is not the fastest, but this probably lies more at the door of the motor more than any other component.

The whole lot goes up and over the Malverns at British Camp, and over the Cotswolds. It does need a stern talking too mind on these bits, and I seem to have to pedal hard, and a lot of people seem to go quicker, but frankly my dear..........


----------



## Robeh (8 Aug 2014)

tudor_77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just having a little nose on Halfords and noticed this new limited edition 'Boardman Road Sport' at £599.
> 
> ...


Quality bikes, I have the Boardman team 2012 wouldn't be without it.
as for the road sport excellent value and worth £599 IMO


----------



## Robeh (8 Aug 2014)

reduced to £499 bargain


----------



## Stormbringer (8 Aug 2014)

Wheels where ok just swapped them on to my Ribble frame The wheels I bought on eBay for the Ribble I had fitted conti Gator skins on so I thought I'd try them out .Brakes are ok as wheel ,I bought the Shimano brakes for the Ribble but tried them on the Boardman.

Finished the Ribble tonight ,feeling very please with myself having cabled up the gears and brakes and fitted the handle bar tape,Just a few adjustments then out for a test ride over the weekend.


----------



## S.Giles (9 Aug 2014)

I like the way they hid the brake cable in the frame and then painted a black line on it that looks just like a brake cable...


----------

